# Rover 100 engine changes



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Thought id put a few pictures up of the journey my engine bay has taken whilst i've had it

First modification was a silicon elbow and k&n open filter - the staple modification for any 18yr old surely










Ditched that for the standard airbox










Then picked up a decent cheap 1.6 16v engine (which touchwood has served me well) although it did need tidying up alot

Note the hose pipe breather :doublesho










Colour coded the cam cover, but it made the engine bay look too dark










Then reverted back to my school boy ways and fitted a propper shoddy induction kit.....saving grace were the Samco's










So i painted the cam cover and inlet Silver to brighten it up










Removed the rear bulkhead soundproofing and fitted a ZR160 airbox which looked way better and more OEM which i like










Then over the last couple of weeks/months  i took it off the road to do some work on it and redid the engine and bay as it was way too messy with wires and cables everywhere










Nice silver block and head - was painted black before 










Which now leaves me with how it stands ala


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

flippin eck you've gone through some changes there havent you?? - looks pretty good now though.


----------



## sanchez89 (Feb 14, 2009)

look cracking matey.well done.i bet that 1.6 pulls like a train in such a small car.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Cheers guys

Yeah its pretty nippy, i do fancy cams and throttle bodies though


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

much much much cleaner!

hats off


----------



## chrisjames (Mar 21, 2009)

Good transformation there, awesome colour choice.


----------



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

That has definately had some time spent on it!

Looking very good, like the colour combo!:thumb:


----------



## AlanQS (May 6, 2009)

Smashing transformation - and a lot of work!


----------



## JONJO (Jul 13, 2009)

Love those wee cars


----------



## berger (Aug 13, 2008)

56mm Throttle body probably wont gain you any power, too large for the engine really as its meant for the 2L T series engines.

Id go for a 52mm one instead as used on the 160 engines (Y)


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Its not so much for power gains, the original plastic jobbies have a tendency to warp and stick alot

The inlet isnt port matched so thats not doing me any favours either 

Cheers for the comments guys, passed the MOT yesterday so i can enjoy it again


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Can see you put a lot of time and money at it, and it certainly paid off - big time! :thumb:

Keep up the great work...


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Cheers mate, got abit of an oil seepage on the cam cover gasket (brand new i might add) but have got some VVC exhaust cams so can sort that out then....just a pain to keep having to clean it

How it ties in with the rest of the car


----------



## POLOMON (Feb 24, 2009)

Pandy the *****, pandy the *****, pandy, pandy, pandy the penissssss!!!!!

Your battery is on back to front in them last couplea' pics mate 

btw its metromon/turboben what ever i am on the forums you know me from lol


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Looks mighty fine and keeping an older car on the road, I like it.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

POLOMON said:


> Pandy the *****, pandy the *****, pandy, pandy, pandy the penissssss!!!!!
> 
> Your battery is on back to front in them last couplea' pics mate
> 
> btw its metromon/turboben what ever i am on the forums you know me from lol


Haha yeah i noticed when the negative battery terminal felt abit tight 



Mirror Finish said:


> Looks mighty fine and keeping an older car on the road, I like it.


Id love a newer car dont get me wrong but i cant sell this thing, means too much to me now 

Cheers for the comment


----------

